# Halloween Horror Nights L.A.



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just saw this story on Entertainment Weekly's site:

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/13/this-is-the-end-halloween-horror-nights

http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/hollywood/2015/teaser/

I haven't seen the movie but for some reason this seems like a bad idea but at least it's not the ONLY attraction there, it's just a maze.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

So Knott's it is this year!


----------

